# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Dua-ja e Arafatit

## ArtanMasa

Dua e zgjedhur nga tradita e Ehl-i Bejtit

1 Lavdërimi i përket Allahut, Zotit të botëve!


2 O Zot, Ty Të përket lavdërimi! Sajues i qiejve dhe tokës! Zotërues i madhështisë e bujarisë! Zot i zotërive! Objekt adhurimi i çdo adhuruesi! Krijues i çdo krijese! Trashëgues i gjithçkaje! Si Ai nuk është asgjë, Atij nuk i shmanget dija e asgjëje, Ai rrok gjithçka, dhe është mbikëqyrës mbi çdo gjë.


3 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, Uniku, i Vetmi, i Njëjësishmi, i Veçuari.


4 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, Bujari, Dorëgjeri, Fuqiploti, i Tejlartësuari, Madhështori, i Madhëruari Madhërisht.


5 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, Më i Larti, i Mbilartësuari, i Fuqishmi në aftësi.


6 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, i Gjithmëshirshmi, Plotmëshiruesi, i Gjithdijshmi, i Gjithurti.


7 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, Gjithdëgjuesi, Gjithshikuesi, i Përhershmi, i Plotvetëdijshmi.


8 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, Bujari, Më Bujari, i Amshueshmi, i Përjetësishmi.


9 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, i Pari përpara gjithkujt, i Fundit pas çdo numri.


10 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, i Afërti në lartësinë e Tij, i Larti në afrinë e Tij.


11 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje, Zotërues i shkëlqimit dhe lavdisë, madhështisë dhe lëvdimit.


12 Ti je Zoti, nuk ka zot veç Teje. Ti i ke sjellë gjërat në jetë pa rrënjë, ke formuar çke formuar pa asnjë shembull, dhe sajuar të sajuarat pa asnjë kufizim.


13 Ti je Ai që e ka urdhëruar çdo gjë me një urdhërim, lehtësuar çdo gjë me një lehtësim, e sunduar gjithçka nën Vete me një sundim.


14 Ti je Ai që asnjë shok sTë jep dorë në krijimin Tënd e asnjë vizir nuk Të ndihmon në drejtimin Tënd. Ti ske as dëshmues e as të barabartë.


15 Ti je Ai që deshi, e ajo që deshe ishte e patundshme, që dekretoi, dhe ajo që dekretove ishte e drejtë, që vendosi, dhe ajo që vendose ishte e ndershme.


16 Ti je Ai që vendi se përmban, para autoritetit të të Cilit nuk ngrihet autoritet, dhe të cilin nuk e ndal asnjë provë apo shpjegim.


17 Ti je Ai që ka njehsuar gjithçka në numra, i ka caktuar çdo sendi afat dhe ka urdhëruar çdo gjë me urdhërim.


18 Ti je Ai para thelbshmërisë së të cilit përfytyrimet mbeten mangut, përpara modalitetit të të cilit të kuptuarit nuk kanë aftësi, dhe vendin e pozicionit të të cilit sytë se shohin dot.


19 Ti je Ai që ska kufi, ndryshe kufizohesh, që nuk shëmbëllehet, ndryshe lokalizohesh, që nuk lind, ndryshe lindet.


20 Ti je Ai që nuk ka të kundërt, ndryshe konkurron me Ty, që nuk ka të barabartë, ndryshe të garojë me Ty, që nuk rival, ndryshe të Të bëjë qëndresë.


21 Ti je Ai që nisi, sajoi, nxori, filloi, dhe e bëri mirë gjithë çka bëri.


22 Lavdi paç! Sa e madhërishme pozita Yte! Sa i lartë vendi Yt mes vendeve! Sa pastër çan Ndarësi yt me të vërtetën!


23 Lavdi paç! I Buti - sa i butë je! Përdëllitësi - sa përdëllitës je! I Urti - sa i dijshëm je!


24 Lavdi paç! Mbreti - sa i pathyeshëm je! Bujari - sa përplot Ti je! I Lartësuari - sa i lartësuar je! Zotërues i rrezatimit dhe lavdisë, madhështisë e lavdërimit!


25 Lavdi paç! E ke zgjatur dorën me gjëra të mira, dhe prej Teje është njohur udhëzimi, ndaj kush Të lyp fenë ose dynjanë do të Të gjejë Ty.


26 Lavdi paç! Gjithçka që kalon në dijen Tënde Të nënshtrohet Ty, të gjithë nën Fronin Tënd përulen para gjithpushtetit Tënd, dhe çdonjë nga krijesat e Tua Të ndjek e nënshtruar.


27 Lavdi paç! As ndijohesh, as prekesh, as ndjehesh, as mashtrohesh, as pengohesh, as sfidohesh, as të dilet mbanë, as të rezistohet, as të hidhet dot e as nuk të kalohet.


28 Lavdi paç! Udha jote është truall i lëmuar, urdhri Yt drejtudhëzim, dhe Ti je strehë e gjallë, e amshuar.


29 Lavdi paç! Fjala Jote është vendimtare, urdhërimi Yt i patundur, vullneti Yt vendimtar.


30 Lavdi paç! Askush sTa kundërshton dëshirën, asnjë sTi ndryshon dot fjalët.


31 Lavdi paç, Verbues në shenja, Krijues i qiejve, Sajues i shpirtrave!


32 Ty Të përket lavdërimi, një lavdërim që do jetë i amshueshëm me amshueshmërinë Tënde!


33 Ty Të përket lavdërimi, një lavdërim i përhershëm me nderën Tënde!


34 Ty Të përket lavdërimi, një lavdërim që do i shkojë përkrah mirëbërjes Tënde!


35 Ty Të përket lavdërimi, një lavdërim që do ta rrisë të mirën kënaqësi Tënde!


36 Ty Të përket lavdërimi, një lavdërim megjithë lavdërimin e çdo lavdëruesi dhe një të falënderuar, të cilit i rri mangut të falënderuarit e çdo falënderuesi;


37 një lavdërim që sështë me vend për tjetërkënd veç Teje dhe përmes të cilit si kërkohet afri kujt tjetri veç Teje;


38 një falënderim që do ta përherësojë të parën [begati] dhe do sjellë përhershmërinë e të fundit;


39 një lavdërim që do shumëzohet me rrotullimin e kohërave dhe do rritet me dyfishime të njëpasnjëshme;


40 një lavdërim që mbikëqyrësit nuk do ta numërojnë dot dhe tejkalon atë që numërojnë shkruajtësit në Librin Tënd;


41 një lavdërim që do ta kundërpeshojë Fronin Tënd të lavdishëm dhe barazojë Kursiun Tënd të ngritur;


42 një lavdërim, shpërblimi i të cilit tek Ti do të jetë i plotë dhe shlyerja e të cilit do përfshijë çdo shlyerje;


43 një lavdërim, e jashtmja e të cilit i përkon të brendshmes, dhe e brendshmja e të cilit përkon me synim të drejtë;


44 një lavdërim si ai me të cilin askush sTë ka lavdëruar dhe shkëlyshmërinë e të cilit se njeh askush veç Teje;


45 një lavdërim në të cilin kush mundohet të Ta shumëfishojë lavdërimin do të ndihmohet dhe ai që tërheq harkun në kulm për ta përmbushur do të konfirmohet;


46 një lavdërim që do ti mbledhë tërë lavdërimet që ke krijuar e lidhë tok gjithë çdo krijosh më pas;


47 një lavdërim më të afërt se i cili asnjë lavdërim nuk është me fjalën Tënde e më i madh se i cili nuk është asnjë, nga kushdo që Të lavdëron;


48 një lavdërim plotësia e të cilit do të obligojë rritje përmes bujarisë Tënde dhe të cilit do ti shtosh rritje pas rritjeje si hir nga Ti;


49 një lavdërim që do ti shkojë bujarisë së fytyrës Tënde dhe do takojë fuqinë e madhërisë Tënde!


50 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e Muhammedit, të shquarit, të zgjedhurit, të nderuarit, të afruarit, me më të shkëlqyerin bekim Tëndin, begatoje me më të plotin begatim Tëndin, e mëshiroje me më të shijueshmin mëshirim Tëndin!


51 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim të frytshëm, më të frytshëm se i cili tjetër ska! Bekoje me një bekim rritës, më rritës se i cili tjetër ska! Dhe bekoje me një bekim kënaqës, përtej të cilit tjetër ska!


52 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim që do ta kënaqë dhe do tia rrisë kënaqësinë e mirë! Bekoje me një bekim që do të Të kënaqë e do të Ta rrisë kënaqësinë ndaj Tij! Dhe bekoje me një bekim prej një tjetri nga i cili nuk do kënaqesh për të, e për të cilin nuk sheh të denjë kënd tjetër!


53 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim që do ta tejkalojë kënaqësinë Tënde të mirë, jetë i vazhdueshëm në vazhdimësinë e tij përmes të qëndruarit Tënd, pa u harxhuar kurrë, ashtu siç nuk do harxhohen kurrë fjalë e Tua!


54 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim që do ti lidhë tok bekimet e engjëjve të Tu, profetëve të Tu, të dërguarve të Tu dhe të bindurve të Tu, përfshijë bekimet e shërbëtorëve të Tu, xhinë a njerëz qofshin, dhe të denjëve për xhevapin Tënd, e mbledhë bekimet e çdonjërit lloj nga krijesat e Tua që ke krijuar e sajuar!


55 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim që do përfshijë çdo bekim, të shkuar e të ri! Bekoje atë dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim kënaqës për Ty e gjithkënd nën Ty që do të sjellë me këto të gjitha një bekim me të cilin do i shumëfishosh ato bekime dhe do i rritësh përmes rrotullimit të ditëve me një rritje disafish që se numëron dot kush veç Teje!


56 Zoti im, bekoji më të mirët e Familjes së tij, ata që i ke zgjedhur për urdhërimin Tënd, caktuar rojtarë të dijes Tënde, mbikëqyrësit e fesë Tënde, mëkëmbësit e Tu në tokën Tënde, dhe argumentet e Tuaja ndaj shërbëtorëve të Tu, dëlirur nga papastërtia e ndytësia me një dëlirje me dëshirën Tënde, dhe bërë mjet për tek Ti e rrugë për te Kopshti Yt!


57 Zoti im, bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim që i bën të bollshme dhuratat e bujarinë Tënde, përsos për ta dhurimet e shpërblimet e Tua, e ua mbush hisën në veprimet e Tua të mirësishme dhe dobitë!


58 Zoti im, bekoje atë dhe Familjen e tij me një bekim i pari i të cilit ska afat, afati i të cilit ska kufi, dhe i fundit nga i cili nuk ka fund të skajshëm!


59 Zoti im, bekoji ata sa pesha e Fronit Tënd dhe e gjithçkaje nën të, sasia që mbush qiejt dhe gjithçka mbi to, numri i tokave të Tua dhe gjithçka nën to e mes tyre, një bekim që do të Ti sjellë pranë në afërsi, do Të kënaqë Ty dhe ata, dhe do u bashkohet të ngjashmëve përjetë!


60 O Zot, Ti, pa dyshim, e ke konfirmuar fenë Tënde në të gjitha kohët me një Imam të cilin ua ke ngritur si shtyllë orientimi shërbëtorëve të Tu dhe fanar në tokat e Tua, pasi litari i tij i është ngjitur Tëndit! Ti e ke cakuar si mjet për te kënaqësia Jote e mirë, dhe bërë bindjen ndaj Tij të detyrimtë, ke paralajmëruar kundër mosbindjes ndaj tij, dhe urdhëruar ndjekjen e urdhrave të tij, lënien e ndalimeve të tij, e që asnjë ecës përpara të mos e kalojë ose mbetës prapa të mos i mbesë pas! Ai, pra është ruajtja e strehëkërkuesve, shpella e besimtarëve, doreza e përkrahësve, dhe rrezëllimi i botëve!


61 O Zot, frymëzoje, pra mbikëqyrësin Tënd të falënderojë për atë në çfarë e ke favorizuar, frymëzona me të ngjashmen ndaj tij, jepi një autoritet që ta ndihmojë, hapi një hapje të lehtë, ndihmoje me shtyllën Tënde më të fortë, mblidhja shpinën, forcoja krahun, ruaje me syrin Tënd, mbroje me mbrojtjen Tënde, ndihmoje me engjëjt e Tu, e mbështete me trupat e Tua më ngadhënjimtare!


62 Përmes tij vendose Librin Tënd, kufijtë e Tu, ligjet e Tuaja, dhe normat e Sunnetit të të Dërguarit Tënd (bekimet e Tuaja, O Zot, qofshin mbi të dhe Familjen e tij), gjallëroji shtyllat orientuese të d?nit Tënd, të përvdekura nga zullumqarët, kruaje ndryshkun e padrejtësisë nga udha Jote, site fatkeqësinë nga rruga Jote, asgjësoji të shmangurit nga shtegu Yt, e fshiji kërkuesit e të shtrembtës në të drejtën Tënde!


63 Zbutja anën ndaj miqve të Tu, zgjatja dorën mbi armiqtë e Tu, jepna përdëllimin e tij, mëshirën e tij, butësinë e tij, dhembshurinë e tij, e bëna dëgjuesit dhe të bindurit e tij, përpjekësit drejt kënaqësisë së tij të mirë, mbështetësit në të ndihmuarit dhe mbrojturit e tij, dhe të afruarit përmes kësaj tek Ti e i Dërguari Yt (bekimet e Tua, O Zot, qofshin mbi të dhe Familjen e tij).


64 O Zot, dhe bekoji miqtë [e Imamëve], dëshmuesit e pozitës së tyre, mbajtësit e drejtimit të tyre, ndjekësit e traseve të tyre, të kapurit pas dorezës së tyre, aderuesit në wilajetin e tyre, pasuesit e Imametit të tyre, të nënshtruarit ndaj urdhrit të tyre, përpjekësit në të bindurit atyre, pritësit e ditëve të tyre, drejtuesit e syve kah ta, me bekime të bekuara, të kulluara, rritëse, të freskëta, kundërmuese!


65 Jepu atyre dhe shpirtrave të tyre paqe, mblidhua çështjen në frikënderim, vendosua gjendjet për vijë, kthehu nga ata, Sigurisht, Ti je i Gjithkthyeshëm, Gjithmëshirues e Më i Miri i falësve, dhe vendosna me ta në Banesën e Paqes, me mëshirën Tënde, O Më i Mëshirshmi i mëshiruesve!


66 O Zot, kjo është Dita e Arafatit, të cilën e ke fisnikëruar, nderuar e madhëruar. Brenda saj ke përhapur mëshirën Tënde, treguar mirësi me faljen Tënde, e bërë të bollshme dhënien Tënde, dhe përmes saj je treguar i begatë ndaj shërbëtorëve të Tu.


67 Unë jam shërbëtori Yt, të cilin e favorizove para se ta krijoje dhe pasi e krijove. E bëre ndër ata që i ke udhëzuar në d?nin Tënd, dhënë sukses në përmbushjen e hakut Tënd, ruajtur me litarin Tënd, përfshirë në palën Tënde, drejtuar së duhuri për të miqësuar miqtë e Tu dhe për tu treguar hasmëri armiqve të Tu.


68 Atëherë e urdhërove, por ai si ndoqi urdhëresat e Tua, e kufizove, por ai sua vuri veshin kufizimeve të Tuaja, ia ndalove mosbindjen ndaj Teje, por ai Ta shkeli urdhrin duke bërë çi ke ndaluar, jo për të Të kundërshtuar, e as krenari ndaj Teje për të treguar; përkundrazi, kapriçoja e thirri për tek ajo të cilën ia kishe veçuar e ndaj të cilës kishe paralajmëruar, dhe në këtë u ndihmua nga armiku Yt e i tiji. Kështu vazhdoi me të duke e ditur kërcënimin Tënd, shpresuar ndjesën Tënde, i mbështetur në të përmbajturit Tënd, ndonëse ndër shërbëtorët e Tu e kishte më për detyrë - duke parë mirësinë Tënde ndaj tij - të mos vepronte kështu.


69 Ja ku jam, pra, para Teje, i urryer, i ulët, i përulur, i mjerë, i frikuar, tek dëshmoj mëkatet e tmerrshme, me të cilat jam ngarkuar dhe shkeljet e mëdha që i kam vepruar, duke kërkuar hijerore në faljen Tënde, lypur strehë në mëshirën Tënde, i sigurtë se asnjë dhënës hijeroreje sdo më japë hijerore prej Teje e asnjë pengues sdo më pengojë nga Ti.


70 Ndaj vepro mirësisht ndaj meje, ashtu siç vepron mirësisht duke e mbuluar atë që kryen mëkate, ji dorëgjerë ndaj meje, ashtu siç je dorëgjerë duke e ndjerë atë që Të rrëzohet përpara, dhe trego mirësi ndaj meje, ashtu siç nuk është asgjë e madhe për Ty të tregosh mirësi duke e falur atë që shpreson te Ti me pritshmëri!


71 Caktomë në këtë ditë një racion me të cilin të mund të arrij një hise të kënaqësisë Tënde të mirë, e mos më nis mbrapsht të skamur prej asaj me të cilën kthehen adhuruesit e Tu nga mesi i shërbëtorëve të Tu!


72 Ndonëse nuk kam çuar para veprat e drejtësishme që kanë çuar ata, kam çuar pohimin e Unitetit Tënd dhe të mohuarit nga Ti të të kundërtëve, rivalëve dhe të ngjashmëve, Të kam ardhur përmes hyrjeve me të cilat ke urdhëruar që njerëzit të vijnë, dhe kam kërkuar afri ndaj Teje përmes asaj që pa kërkuar afri me të sarrin kush afri me Ty.


73 Atëherë i ndoqa këto të gjitha me kthim të rishtë kah Ti, përulësi e poshtërim para Teje, opinion të mirë për Ty, e besim në çështë me Ty; dhe i bashkova shpresën në Ty, ngase kush shpreson në Ty zor se zhgënjehet!


74 Të lypa me lypjen e të keqit, të ulëtit, të vajtueshmit, të varfrit, të frikuarit, kërkuesit të hijerores; e gjitha kjo në drojë e lutje duke kërkuar mbrojtje e lypur strehë, jo kryelartë me krenarinë e krenarit, as vetëlartues me guximin e të bindurit, e as mendjemadh për ndërmjetësimin e ndërmjetësuesve.


75 Se jam akoma më i pakti i të paktëve dhe më i ulëti i të ultëve, si një grimcë pluhuri a më pak! O Ai që si ngut keqbërësit e as i shtrëngon jetuesit në rehati! O Ai që tregon mirësi duke i liruar të ngecurit dhe begati të shlirë duke ua shtyrë shkelësve!


76 Unë jam keqbërësi, rrëfyesi, shkelësi, i ngecuri!


77 Jam ai që ishte i pacipë ndaj Teje si i paturpi!


78 Unë jam ai që Tu mosbind me paramendim!


79 Jam ai që e fshehu veten nga shërbëtorët e Tu dhe Tu shfaq plot zhurmë!


80 Unë jam ai që u tmerrua nga shërbëtorët e Tu dhe u ndi i sigurtë nga Ti!


81 Jam ai që nuk iu druajt ndëshkimit Tënd e siu frikua rreptësisë Tënde!


82 Unë jam shkelësi ndaj vetes!


83 Dhe pengu i fatkeqësisë së vet!


84 Unë jam mangut në turp!


85 I venduar jam në vuajtje!


86 Për hakun e atij që e ke dalluar në mesin e krijimit Tënd dhe pasha atë që e ke zgjedhur për Vete! Për të drejtën e atij që ke përzgjedhur nga krijesat e Tua dhe pasha atë që e ke tërhequr për detyrën Tënde! Për të drejtën e atij, bindjen ndaj të cilit ia ke bashkuar të bindurit Ty, dhe pasha atë, mosbindjen ndaj të cilit e ke bërë si të mosbindurit Ty! Dhe për të drejtën e atij, miqësinë e të cilit e ke lidhur me miqësinë Tënde dhe pasha atë, hasmërinë e të cilit e ke lidhur me hasmërinë Tënde! Mbulomë në këtë ditë timen, me atë që Ti mbulon kë Të lutjet me ëndje duke hequr dorë dhe atë që kërkon mbrojtje në faljen Tënde duke u penduar!


87 Kujdesu për mua me atë përmes të cilës je kujdesur për njerëzit e bindjes ndaj Teje, afrisë me Ty, dhe rangut tek Ti!


88 Veçomë, siç ke veçuar atë që plotëson zotimin Tënd, lodhet vetëm për hirin Tënd, dhe mundohet për kënaqësinë Tënde të mirë!


89 Mos më qorto për shpërfilljen ndaj Teje, shkeljen e cakut në kufijtë e Tu, dhe daljen jashtë urdhëresave të Tua!


90 Mos më tërhiq pak nga pak duke më dhënë pushim, si tërheqja pak nga pak e atij që ma refuzon të mirën që ka duke mos ndarë me Ty në lëshimin e favorit mbi mua!


91 Ngritmë nga gjumi i të pavëmendshmit, kotja e shkapërdarit, dhe dremitja e të braktisurit!


92 Çoma zemrën në atë tek e cila ke punësuar të devotshmit, pushtuar adhuruesit, dhe shpëtuar të shkujdesurit!


93 Më jep mbrojtje nga ajo që do më mbajë larg Teje, vijë mes meje dhe hisës time nga Ti, dhe ndalomë nga ajo për të cilën mundohem në Ty!


94 Lehtësoma rrugën e veprave të mira drejt Teje, rendjen drejt tyre nga aty ku ke urdhëruar, dhe të lakmuarit e tyre siç ke dëshiruar!


95 Mos më fshij bashkë me ata që Ti i fshin për marrjen me të lehtë të asaj që ke premtuar!


96 Mos më shkatërro me ata që i shkatërron pse i shpalosen urrejtjes Tënde!


97 Mos më asgjëso mes atyre që i asgjëson për dalje nga rrugët e Tua!


98 Nxirrmë nga përmbytjet e sprovës, shpëtomë nga gurmazet e belasë, dhe jepmë hijerore nga kaplimi prej pushimit!


99 Eja mes meje dhe hasmit që më kequdhëzon, kapriços që më rrënon, dhe dështimit që më mposht!


100 Mos mu kthe mënjanë me të kthyerit mënjanë në zemërim ndaj atij prej të cilit sje i kënaqur!


101 Mos më bëj të shkurajohem në pritje nga Ti, se ndryshe do më mposhtë dëshpërimi në mëshirën Tënde!


102 Mos më jep çfarë smund të mbart, se ndryshe do mrëndosh me teprinë e dashurisë Tënde që mke ngarkuar!


103 Mos më nis nga dora Jote, dërgimin e atij që ska asnjë të mirë, ndaj të cilit nuk ke asnjë nevojë, dhe i cili nuk [Të] kthehet!


104 Mos më flak me flakjen e atij që ka rënë nga syri i konsideratës Tënde dhe është mbështjellë në degradim prej Teje! Në vend të kësaj, kapma dorën ndaj rënies së të ngecurve, shqetësimit të devijuesve, rrëshqitjes së të mashtruarve, dhe hallin e të mbaruarve!


105 Liromë nga ajo me të cilën ke pllakosur rangjet e shërbëtorëve dhe shërbëtoreve të Tuaja dhe më bëj të arrij gradat më të larta të atij për të cilin kujdesesh, ndaj të cilit tregon favor, dhe me të cilin je i kënaqur, ashtu që ta lësh të rrojë si i lavdërueshëm e ta marrësh tek Ti si të lumturueshëm!


106 Mbështillmë me qaforen e të përmbajturit nga ajo që i bën veprat e mira të dështojnë dhe largon bekimet!


107 Përcilli zemrës time vetpërmbajtje para punëve të shëmtuara të së ligës dhe prapësive të turpshme!


108 Mos më devijo me çfarë smund ta arrij veçse përmes Teje nga kryerja e asaj që Të kënaq veç Ty me mua!


109 Çrrënjosma nga zemra dashurinë për këtë botë të ulët, që pengon nga gjithë çka është me Ty, ndal nga kërkimi i ndërmjetësisë tek Ti, dhe huton nga përpjekja për afri me Ty!


110 Zbukuroma vetminë në lutje të pëshpëritur Ty natën dhe ditën!


111 Jepmë një ruajtje që do më afrojë te tmerri nga Ti, të më shqisë nga kryerja e të bërave haram nga Ti, dhe kursejë nga kaplimi prej mëkatesh të tmerrshme!


112 Jepmë dëlirësi nga fëlliqësia e mosbindjes, largoma ndytësinë e shkeljeve, vishmë me rrobën e mirëqenies Tënde, mbulomë me mantelin e lirimit Tënd, mbështillmë me nderet e Tua të shumta, dhe vishmë në begatinë e dorëgjerësinë Tënde!


113 Forcomë me dhënien sukses nga Ti dhe të treguarit e rrugës së duhur nga Ti, ndihmomë kah synimi i drejtësishëm, fjalët kënaqëse, dhe veprat e miratuara, e mos më lër në dorë të forcës dhe fuqisë time në vend të forcës dhe fuqisë Tënde!


114 Mos më degrado ditën kur të më ngritësh për të Të takuar, mos më turpëro përpara miqve të Tu, mos më bëj ta harroj të kujtuarit Tënd, mos ma shqit të falënderuarit Tënd, por urdhëroma në gjendje të pavëmendjes kur injorantët janë shpërfillës ndaj mirësive të Tua, dhe frymëzomë që ta lëvdoj çfarë ke bërë për mua dhe dëshmoj për çfarë mke akorduar!


115 Vendosma përgjërimin ndaj Teje përmbi përgjërimin e përgjëruesve dhe lavdërimin Tënd prej meje mbi lavdërimin e lavdëruesve!


116 Mos më braktis në nevojën për Ty, mos më shkatërro për çkam bërë për Ty, e mos ma godit vetullën me atë përmes të cilës ua godet vetullën atyre që hahen me Ty, pse unë Të jam nënshtruar. E di se argumenti është i Yti, se Ti i je më pranë begatisë, më i mësuari me bamirësi, i denjë për frikënderim, dhe i denjë për falje, se i je më pranë ndjesës sesa dënimit, dhe më pranë të mbuluarit sesa të përbotuarit!


117 Lërmë të bëj jetë të këndshme që do lidhë bashkë atë që dëshiroj dhe arrijë atë që dashuroj pa e sjellë ndërkaq atë që Ti spëlqen dhe pa kryer atë që e ke ndaluar; dhe më bëj të vdes vdekjen e atij drita e të cilit i prin përpara dhe në të djathtën dorë!


118 Përulmë përpara Teje e lartësomë para krijesave të Tua, më ul kur jam i vetëm me Ty e më ngrit mes shërbëtorëve të Tu, liromë nga nevoja për atë që ska nevojë për mua e ma rrit nevojën dhe varfërinë ndaj Teje!


119 Merrmë në mbrojë nga përpimja e armiqve, mbërritja e belasë, poshtërimi e vuajtja! Mbromë në atë që Ti ma sheh, me mbrojtjen e atij që sdo kishte fuqi ndaj dhunës po të mos kishte butësi, e do mbërthente për prapësi të mos kishte mungesë ngutjeje!


120 Kur ti dëshirosh një populli ndonjë sprovë ose të keqe, çliromë prej saj, se unë kërkoj strehën Tënde; dhe ngase nuk më ke vendosur në ndalesën e paturpësisë në këtë botë Tënden, mos më vendos në një ndalesë të tillë në tjetrën!


121 Bashkomi fillimet e mirësive të Tua me fundet dhe të kahershmet dobiprurje të Tuat me të sapodalat! Mos ma zgjat afatin me një zgjatje që do ma ngurtësojë zemrën! Mos më godit me një goditje që do ma largojë rrezëllimin! Mos më vizito me një poshtërsi që do ma zvogëlojë vlerën ose një hijshmëri që do ma mbajë të panjohur rangun!


122 Mos më frikëso me një frikë që do më dëshpërojë ose një tmerr që do më tmerrojë, por bëmë të rri në makth nga kërcënimi Yt, marr masa ndaj moslënies nga Ti të asnjë shfajsimi dhe paralajmërimit Tënd, e të dridhem gjatë recitimit të vargjeve të Tua!


123 Mbushma natën me jetë duke më mbajtur zgjuar në të për të Të adhuruar, vetmi me vigjëlim për Ty, përkushtim vetëm ndaj mbështetjes në Ty, nxjerrje të nevojave të mia para Teje, dhe përgjërim se do ma çlirosh qafën nga Zjarri dhe japësh hijerore nga ndëshkimi Yt, brenda të cilës rrinë banorët e tij!


124 Mos më lër të endem si i verbër në paturpësinë time ose i pavëmendshëm në shushatjen time për ca kohë, mos më bëj paralajmërim për atë që merr paralajmërim, dënim shembullor për atë që merr mësim, sprovë për atë që vëren, mos sajo ndaj meje bashkë me ata ndaj të cilëve sajon, mos më zëvendëso me një tjetër, mos ma ndrysho emrin, mos ma shndërro trupin, mos më cakto gazin e botës për krijesat e Tuaja, objekt qesëndie për Veten Tënde, ndjekës të çfarëdogjëje tjetër veç kënaqësisë Tënde të mirë, shërbëtor i përunjët për çfarëdogjë tjetër veç shlyerjes me Ty!


125 Lërmë ta gjej freskinë e ndjesës Tënde dhe ëmbëlsinë e mëshirës Tënde, prehjes Tënde, lehtësimit Tënd, dhe kopshtit të haresë Tënde! Lërmë të shijoj, përmes diçkaje nga begatia Jote e pafund, aromën e të qenit i lirë për çfarë do Ti dhe të përpjekurit në atë që sjell afri tek Ti dhe me Ty, e jepma një dhuratë nga dhuntitë e Tuaja!


126 Bëma tregtinë fitimprurëse dhe kthimin pa humbje, mbushmë me frikë ndaj pozitës Tënde, bëmë të përmallem për takimin me Ty, dhe lejomë të pendohem me një pendesë të patundur bashkë me të cilën të mos lësh mëkat të mbetet, i vogël a i madh, dhe të mos lësh faje, të hapta a të fshehta!


127 Çrrënjosma mllefin ndaj besimtarëve nga gjoksi, lakoma zemrën drejt të vegjëlve, ji ndaj meje sikurse ndaj të drejtësishmëve, stolismë me stolitjen e të përzotshmëve, caktomë përmendje të mirë mes atyre që do vijnë dhe përkujtim të mirë mes breznive të ardhshme, e çomë te rrafshina e atyre që erdhën të parët!


128 Plotësoje bollëkun e nderës Tënde mbi mua, vishmë në bujaritë e saj të rishta, mbushma dorën me përfitimet nga Ti, drejtoji dhuratat e Tua bujare nga unë, bëmë fqinjin e më të mirit nga miqtë e Tu në Kopshtet që ke stolisur për të zgjedhurit e Tu, dhe mbështillmë në dhuntitë e Tua fisnike në ndalesat e gatitura për të dashurit e Tu!


129 Caktomë një vendprehje tek Ti ku mund të synoj liman në qetësi, dhe një strehim të cilit mund ti kthehem e të pushoj sytë, mos mi pesho kundër prapësitë e tmerrshme, mos më shkatërro në ditën kur provohen të fshehtat, elimino nga unë çdo dyshim e pasiguri, caktomë një rrugë në të vërtetën nga çdo mëshirë, bëmi të bollshme racionet e dhuratave nga dhënia Jote e shpërblimeve, dhe zgjeromi hiset e bamirësisë nga dhurimi i Yt i begatisë!


130 Bëma zemrën të bindur në atë që është me Ty dhe shqetësimin të lirë për atë që është e Jotja, punësomë në atë ku punëson miqtë e Tu të dëlirë, ngjyema zemrën në bindjen Tënde kur intelektet shushaten, dhe ndërthur brenda meje pavarësinë, përkorjen, lehtësimin, çlirimin, shëndetin, bollëkun, qetësinë dhe mirëqenien!


131 Mos lejo të më dështojnë veprat e mira nëpërmjet mosbindjes time që i njollos ose kohët private të adhurimit përmes cytjeve të sprovës Tënde! Mbroma fytyrën nga të kërkuarit prej kujtdo në botë, dhe largomë nga të lypurit e asaj që është me të pafetë!


132 Mos më bëj ndihmues të keqbërësve, e as dorë dhe ndihmës të tyrin në fshirjen e Librit Tënd! Mbromë nga ku se di, me një mbrojtje përmes të cilës të më ruash! Hapmi portat e pendesës Tënde, mëshirës Tënde, përdëllimit dhe furnizimit Tënd të pakufi! Ska dyshim se jam prej atyre që Të përgjërohen! Dhe plotësoje favorin Tënd ndaj meje! Ska dyshim se Ti je më i miri i atyre që tregojnë favor!


133 Vendose pjesën tjetër të jetës time në haxh dhe umre në kërkim të fytyrës Tënde, O Zot i botëve! Dhe Zoti e bekoftë Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij, të mirët, të dëlirët, dhe paqe pastë mbi të dhe ta, gjithmonë e përjetësisht!

----------

